# Best Fencing for Goat Pen??



## ~KK~ (Apr 28, 2012)

So today I finally got to meet some Nigis one-on-one (including some kids!) and I have fallen in love. I've been researching for awhile now but am still unsure when it comes to fencing.

I'd like to get a pair of wethers and keep them in a penned in area on our property which is NOT fenced in. *So, if you had to keep a pair of Nigis penned in for the day what kind of square footage would you be looking for, what height, and what TYPE of fencing would you use (woven, welded, panels)?*

The ground is sloped slightly and their enclosure will be a simple structure, probably made out of wooden pallets. I also will need to be able to take the goats out so we can go on walks around the property


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Welded wire can work but it can easily be destroyed by th goats so if you want to have your fencin last go with panels or woven wire


----------



## ~KK~ (Apr 28, 2012)

Alrighty. Are there any advantages of one over the other? And how much sq footage do these guys need of outdoor area?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the advantages are as stated: woven wire will hold up longer over time though it costs more

as to space depends on how many you have

two should be fine in a 30X30 or larger pen


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

welded wire will be easily destroyed. 
woven wire is great but hard to install and must be pulled really tight to make it standup well. I prefer a 2"x4" hole spacing but if you will only have adults you could go with a less expensive 4"x4" spacing. 
panels with a 4"x4" hole spacing will work or even cattle panels for adults and are semi-moveable.


----------

